# .do datei



## avril (23. Juni 2007)

Kann mir jemand sagen mit welchem Programm ich .do Dateien öffnen kann ?


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. Juni 2007)

avril hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir jemand sagen mit welchem Programm ich .do Dateien öffnen kann ?



Gute Frage. Mir sind über google eine Reihe von Dateiformaten über den Weg gelaufen. Was soll denn in Deiner »do«-Datei enthalten sein?


----------

